# Chocolate Chip Apple Pancakes



## Raine (May 9, 2005)

Chocolate Chip Apple Pancakes

Serves: Makes 8 pancakes 

1 cup plain flour (maida) 
1   apple peeled and grated  
1/4 cup 30 grams dark chocolate chopped  
3/4 cup milk 
2 tablespoons castor sugar 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla essence 
3/4 teaspoon baking powder 
1 tablespoon melted butter 
    butter to cook 
    honey to cook 
Directions: 
1. Combine all the ingredients in a bowl and whisk well to make a smooth batter without any lump. Keep aside.  
2. Heat a non-stick pan and spread about 3 to 4 tablespoons of the batter (1/4 cup) to make a thick pancake of about 100 mm. (4") diameter. 
3. Using a little butter, cook the pancakes on both sides over medium heat until golden brown.  
4. Repeat the same for the remaining batter to make 7 more pancakes. Serve hot with honey.


----------



## Brad C (May 10, 2005)

Sounds good. I'll have to try it for my kids.


----------

